# Dare to be different? audax then..



## palinurus (27 May 2008)

Not really posting for advice or anything but I've never done one. There's one near me in a couple weeks (West London Extra BP), day off work, bit of a mid-week ride. I'll probably get lost, how tricky are those routecards?


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2008)

palinurus said:


> Not really posting for advice or anything but I've never done one. There's one near me in a couple weeks (West London Extra BP), day off work, bit of a mid-week ride. I'll probably get lost, how tricky are those routecards?




Not tricky at all.

I have more chance geting lost driving to an audax than I do getting lost following a route sheet.

If you enter now you'll get the route sheet sent to you before the start and can plan ahead.


----------



## yello (27 May 2008)

There is a series of those midweek audaxes out of Ruislip, I did a few last year. As I recall, some of the route does require attention because the organiser's route sheet (is it Roco's ride??) does sometimes have two instructions on the same line, rather than one under the other. Surprisingly easy to miss.

So, yes, take Noodley's advice and enter in advance and have a little look at the route sheet in conjunction with a map.

But if the weather's half decent then they're lovely rides. Nothing too taxing (though the ride back into Harefield on tired legs might be a test!) and you can really treat as a pootle on traffic free lanes in the countryside, well... in as much as it gets around there! Being midweek, don't count on there being too many riders so you may be riding solo.


----------



## redfox (27 May 2008)

I try to enter as many of the mid-week rides as I can, as they are like freebies as far as family disruption goes.

Rocco's route sheets can be interesting, but the routes are very pleasant on the whole. If the weather is good there can often be up to 50 entrants, so the chances are you will find someone to ride with if you want.

The West London Extra is the ony of Rocco's events I haven't ridden, though I have already entered this time round. Maybe I will see you there?


----------



## yello (28 May 2008)

redfox said:


> If the weather is good there can often be up to 50 entrants, so the chances are you will find someone to ride with if you want.



Aren't experiences different?! I did two Ruislip midweeks last year and there was only around a dozen riders on each! One ride had glorious weather too. I also recall that 6 or 8 of the riders knew each other well and buggered off into the distance from the off! Willesden boys on an impromptu club run perhaps? 

They're good rides whatever though. Riding midweek has it's own special appeal; feels like sciving!


----------



## redfox (28 May 2008)

yello said:


> Aren't experiences different?! I did two Ruislip midweeks last year and there was only around a dozen riders on each! One ride had glorious weather too. I also recall that 6 or 8 of the riders knew each other well and buggered off into the distance from the off! Willesden boys on an impromptu club run perhaps?
> 
> They're good rides whatever though. Riding midweek has it's own special appeal; feels like sciving!



Wow, personally I haven't been on a mid-week event with so few people. I missed a fair few of the Ruislip rides myself last year, so I guess I contributed to the situation. Sorry!

The Willesdon club runners steaming off into the distance seems to be a feature of all Ruislip rides.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (28 May 2008)

I don't know what an audax is.


----------



## redfox (28 May 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> I don't know what an audax is.



Its like a sportive but you get a route sheet instead of a transceiver. 

This thread has some good explanations.

With some reluctance I can also direct you to the Audax UK web site, it is not the easiest place for a beginner to find what they want. Though you may find the FAQ section useful.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (28 May 2008)

redfox said:


> Its like a sportive but you get a route sheet instead of a transceiver.



Sadly I am equally ignorant of the meaning of the word 'sportive', but thanks for the links anyway!


----------



## redfox (28 May 2008)

Okay...

*Audax*

An Audax is a calendered cycling event of anything from 50KM to 600KM, though 100KM and 200KM events are the most common.

Although it is an organised event, the facilities will be basic, you are expected to be able to find your own way around by following a route-sheet that will be sent to you in the post if you pre-enter or supplied at the start if you enter on the line. If you break down you are on your own.

You will be provided a 'brevet card' at the start containing blank spaces that must be completed to prove you have been to the where you were supposed to. The blank spaces are either official controls (generally cafes) where you stop and get the card stamped/signed or 'info controls' (you will need to answer a question about the local area).

All events have a maximum and minimum time allowance that may vary but will be in the region of 15 to 30 KM/H (including stops). An average 100K Audax will usually feature around 1,000 meters of climbing, it may be tough in places but not too taxing overall. 

If this isn’t challenging enough you can elect to ride an event that features AAA (Audax Altitude Award) points, the higher the points award the greater amount of time spent climbing.

I would strongly advise anyone new to Audax rides to pre-enter, so that you can familiarise yourself with the route beforehand. Entry on the line is a hassle for the organiser; some charge a premium or just don't allow it.

*Sportive*

Similar to an Audax, in that it is not a race, but with a lot more organisation and support and no route sheet to follow, thus considerably more expensive than an Audax.

Generally taken a lot more seriously by those riding it, although the average 100K Audax is not without its fair share of full carbon time slaves.


----------



## yello (28 May 2008)

redfox, I think I may have confused a few rides last year! I rode a number of midweeks due to not working and, looking back, the Ruislip ones numbered around 20 riders. I did a 150 out of Wycombe that only had 12 though!


----------



## redfox (28 May 2008)

I usually ride the mid-week 100 from Wycombe rather than the 150 and its been a fairly popular event on the occasions I have (not last year though). 

I've never tried the 150, as cycling to the start and back makes the 100 a 150 for me with the benefit of a 10:00 start rather than 8:30.


----------



## ian_oli (29 May 2008)

redfox said:


> The Willesdon club runners steaming off into the distance seems to be a feature of all Ruislip rides.



As a Willesden Audax rider meself, I'd say only a couple of audaxing members are really fast, I suppose it's the rest of us trying to pant after them.

A big difference with Sportives is that the numbers are much smaller, so you wont often get big groups you can cruise along in the middle of. Also the first stop is usually a cafe and if there is a leading group of riders it tends to fragment then as some people just get a stamp and raid the Londis next door while others sit down for tea and cake, full Englishes etc. Sportives I have done are set up for the quick grab at stops. It all means that you will be slower in an Audax, generally.

Other big difference - in Audax I'm an average aged punter, while I'm old git in a sportive. 

I've only done one midweek ride - July last year - it was a good route that actually took me to places in the Chilterns and beyond I'd never been to. Rocco knows the area so well, I'd bet his other routes are good too.


----------



## redfox (6 Jun 2008)

I Received the route sheet for the West London Extra this morning and mapped it out for my GPS. I have put the track on-line so you can see a map of the route (and profile) on my web site if you are interested.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jun 2008)

I haven't got around to registering by post. Ta.


----------



## redfox (6 Jun 2008)

palinurus said:


> I haven't got around to registering by post. Ta.



Maybe half the riders will enter this event on the line, so you can leave it as late as you like to decide.


----------



## kennykool (6 Jun 2008)

Wow - i've just entered my first Audax starting in Forfar on 31st August and reading this thread has scared me about it slightly. My first race was the Etape Caledonia - a Sportive - with sign posts and back up cars etc.

I have the route map already as I've printed it off but I must admit right here right now......I wish I was riding a sportive again


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2008)

kennykool said:


> I have the route map already as I've printed it off but I must admit right here right now......I wish I was riding a sportive again



I'll be there and can point out, depending on your speed, who to ride with. I know who the fast, medium, and slow riders are so you'll be okay.

It's an easy route to follow. Honest.
(goes to find the route sheet to make sure )


----------



## ian_oli (6 Jun 2008)

I remember from when I did my first couple of Audaxes it was sometime quite difficult to trace the route on an OS map as the maps dont tell you what road has priority and that worried me. In fact, on the ground you may spend miles on a minor road that has several junctions with just the one route sheet instruction, but unless you get a specific left/right instruction you can just use give way lines to follow the main road.

Other tip is use your computer and remember the distance at a turn. It is really helpful to know whether the next turn is in 6km or 8km - if its 8km, you know you neednt bother to start looking until 7.8km has passed.


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2008)

Noodley said:


> (goes to find the route sheet to make sure )



Yep, that's straightforward. Forfar to Coupar Angus to Dunkeld is main roads. Then cycle path next to A9 to Pitlochry. The boat house is well signed and although it may sound a bit complicated having to dismount and walk across the bridge it is easy to follow. Then there is not much to go wrong as the choice of roads is minimal i.e there is only one! And on the way back from Pitlochry just follow the signs from Kirkmichael to Blacklunans and Glenisla. The final proper route goes past my house if you want to drop in for a coffee  but you could also just head down the main road into Forfar and take a right turn just before Tesco and back to the scout hut.

It might look a bit difficult reading it on a sheet but on the road it is easy.


----------



## kennykool (9 Jun 2008)

Cheers Noodley

Looking forward to meeting you. I averaged 28 Kmh for the Etape in May so hopefully I'm somewhere in the middle - speed wise


----------



## Noodley (9 Jun 2008)

kennykool said:


> Cheers Noodley
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you. I averaged 28 Kmh for the Etape in May so hopefully I'm somewhere in the middle - speed wise




Er, nope. You'll be out with the fast lads. Max average speed is 30kph (which includes stops). But you should keep up with the fast lads no problem.


----------



## palinurus (11 Jun 2008)

Well I've broken my Audax duck now.

It was good. Wish I'd had more food at the cafe stop tho'. I was dead hungry on the way back home from the finish. Attempted to stop at a service station for a snack but there was a big queue of drivers panic-buying petrol.

I knew I was onto something at the start. It wasn't like at a TT or a sportive. There was more evidence of leg hair. Two riders were smoking.

I'll certainly be doing another soon.

And I got to meet Redfox (thanks for the tow back from the cafe stop)


----------



## redfox (11 Jun 2008)

I wasn't aware I was towing you, my (distinct lack of) climbing prowess doesn't allow me consider such a thing a possibility.

Sorry for the unindented excursion , did it get you to 100 miles by the time you got home? 

Glad you enjoyed it, shame the cafe was closed at the finish.


----------



## palinurus (11 Jun 2008)

103 miles, but i've got to check the computer to confirm..


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2008)

smart website redfox

my eyes boggled at the line showing a N/S ride through Scandinavia, dear god


----------



## redfox (22 Jun 2008)

Thanks Tynan, the Scandinavia tour was hard but it was a great trip.


----------

